# 2 metre by 1 metre high vivarium with perspex



## l222l3rodiel222l (Apr 7, 2008)

hi i have built my own vivarium measuring at 200cm wide 120 cm high and 80 cms depth its made out of wood and the frontage will need 2 sheets of glass at 98cm high and about 105 cm wide, glass will be very heavy and expensive just wondering if anyone has used perspex instead and if that would be a better way of going.


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 7, 2008)

the only difference is glass is clearer and doesnt scratch as easy


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 7, 2008)

heaps of people use perspex, i will be using it too when i finally pull my finger out and convert Lokis wardrobe.


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Apr 7, 2008)

yeh i thought it might scratch more but its huge so they wont scratch the top. the main worry for me was that it might bend because the size i was looking at was very bendy, but if its on its tracks it might be more stable and hopefully wont bend? its clear enough i think.


----------



## Choco (Apr 7, 2008)

I used perspex. A lot smaller than your talking about though. I've had it for a over a year and is still clean. Depends on it's surroundings and stuff as to weather you think things will be coming in contact with it to scratch it. My opinion you'd need probably 10mm+ perspex to stop something that size bending or being flexed by the snake pushing on it and creating a gap to escape. Probably best to call a glassy or perspex guy.

Cheers,


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Apr 7, 2008)

yeh thats what my main worry was the perspex at bunnings was only 3 mm so that was way to bendy il have to find somewhere else that sells it


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 7, 2008)

Try and find a second hand house window, with one side that slides open. We brought our window off eBay and then made the enclosure to suit the size but you may be fortunate and find something about the right size. (we paid $50)


----------



## Fennwick (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah i use perspex for my enclosures. look for a company that produces signs, they might sell perspex too. i found it cheaper than glass. it retains heat better(this can be a good thing or a bad thing). only thing is, dont make the sheets to big, because they flex and bend. my diamond was quick to discover this and use it to her advantage.


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 7, 2008)

My friend has a coastal that pushed so hard that she busted the perspex door straight out of the tracks. They then put glass in (5mm) and the snake shattered it! They've learned, and put 10mm glass doors on the enclosure, and the snake hasn't gotten out that one yet.

What kind of snake do you plan on putting in the enclosure?


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Apr 8, 2008)

im only putting in frillys in there so i shouldnt have any problems with 4.5 mm perspex. just the height of it worried me a bit but i will try with the perspex and let you know how it gos.


----------

